# Desflorestação no mundo pode diminuir aquecimento global e induzir arrefecimento



## redragon (2 Mai 2007 às 21:43)

Parece interessante... 

Pela primeira vez cientistas constroem modelo de desflorestação à escala global e indicam que se Terra perder todas as florestas, os níveis de gases de efeito de estufa na atmosfera diminuem e o planeta arrefece.  
 Num novo estudo, publicado no Proceedings of the National Academy of Sciences (PNAS), cientistas do Carnegie Institution of Washington in Stanford, na Califórnia, conseguiram pela primeira vez elaborar um modelo de simulação da desflorestação global no planeta Terra.

Ken Caldeira, o principal investigador envolvido no estudo, elaborou modelos de desflorestação das florestas boreais (relacionadas com o Norte) e das florestas tropicais. Os especialistas explicam que se sabe à partida que a desflorestação pode ter diferentes impactos de acordo com a sua localização.

Nas regiões do norte, os cientistas indicam que a desflorestação poderá ajudar a esfriar aqueles locais, já que as árvores que absorvem a luz do sol, no Inverno, poderão dar lugar a locais repletos de neve que reflectem a luz do sol. Por outro lado, a desflorestação nas zonas tropicais, de acordo com os cientistas, levará a uma menor transferência de água dos solos para a atmosfera, e por isso, a uma menor formação de nuvens e aumento do aquecimento global.

«Aqui apresentamos resultados de várias experiências de desflorestação em larga escala realizadas com um modelo do ciclo de carbono global a 3D e do clima», escrevem os cientistas no PNAS e adiantam que, «estas simulações foram realizadas ao utilizar um modelo completamente tridimensional que representa as interacções físicas e biogeoquímicas entre a terra, atmosfera e o oceano».

Ao comparar os efeitos do modelo de desflorestação boreal e desflorestação tropical, Ken Caldeira indica que, de acordo com o modelo construído, o primeiro será o mais predominante, o que poderá ajudar a reduzir a quantidade de gases de efeito de estufa na atmosfera e combater o aquecimento global, com uma descida das temperaturas de 0,3 graus Celsius, prevista para 2100. 

«Descobrimos que a desflorestação à escala global tem uma influência de arrefecimento no clima da Terra, porque os efeitos da desflorestação no ciclo de carbono de aquecimento é ultrapassado pela ligação de arrefecimento associada com alterações no albedo (medida da reflectividade de um corpo ou de uma superfície), e na evapotranspiração», explicam os cientistas no artigo. 

Os especialistas adiantam que, «experiências de desflorestação a latitudes especificas indicam que projectos de aflorestação nos trópicos iriam ser claramente benéficos na mitigação do aquecimento à escala global, mas que seriam contra produtivos se implementados a altas altitudes e iriam oferecer apenas benefícios marginais nas regiões temperadas».

Para além disso, escrevem no PNAS que, «apesar destes resultados questionarem a eficácia dos projectos de aflorestação a médias e altas altitudes para a mitigação do clima, as florestas mantém-se ambientalmente como recursos valiosos para muitas razões não relacionadas com o clima».

Ken Caldeira sabe que a desflorestação completa no planeta Terra é algo de irreal, no entanto, avança que o seu estudo e os novos modelos de simulação podem ajudar a compreender melhor qual o impacto das florestas no clima global.


----------



## Rog (2 Mai 2007 às 22:18)

Não demora muito e anda o pessoal a cortar as florestas para arrefecer o planeta... 
Tenho dúvidas sobre a isenção destes cientistas... 

Estamos num tempo que tudo é argumento para subir ou descer a temperatura...


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Mai 2007 às 00:03)

E provocar queda de cabelo    provoca é o inverso.


----------

